# My G Perm challenge!



## Lotsofsloths (May 25, 2008)

Rules/Point of this thread: Preform the 4 G perms consecuatively ASAP.

My times:
8.40!!
8.18!!!!
8.31....
7.68!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Enjoy!!


----------



## fanwuq (May 25, 2008)

Wow, I estimate my times to be about 11-14 seconds. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Harris Chan (May 25, 2008)

I think I used to do like 5s before...hmm. I'll have to try it when I have time.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 25, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> I think I used to do like 5s before...hmm. I'll have to try it when I have time.



You will;
I am very interested as to what your results will be.


----------



## Jai (May 25, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> I think I used to do like 5s before...hmm. I'll have to try it when I have time.


Whaddya mean "when I have time"? It's a matter of 5 seconds!


----------



## Harris Chan (May 25, 2008)

I'm in one of those "no cubing" situation right now; my parents don't like it when I cube and they watch TV or something XD Plus I should be doing hw and such.

I wonder what you can do, Jai.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 25, 2008)

Just tried and got 9.33


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 25, 2008)

I have done 6.7x.

(I start my PLL attack like this.)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 26, 2008)

G Perms are the most interesting perms, they are so based on the person who uses them. almost EVERYone preforms them differently!


----------



## joey (May 26, 2008)

That's the same for every perm.


----------



## dolphyfan (May 26, 2008)

I have tried it several times my best is 7.91.
Daniel do you remember me from princeton?(i know it was ages ago)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 26, 2008)

dolphyfan said:


> I have tried it several times my best is 7.91.
> Daniel do you remember me from princeton?(i know it was ages ago)



Yea!
What's up?
G perms are the bomb, my favorite perms BTW.



joey said:


> That's the same for every perm.



I guess ur right.


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> I wonder what you can do, Jai.


Meh, around 7-8. Not that good.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 26, 2008)

Jai said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what you can do, Jai.
> ...



Practice for 10 min I bet you'll find your at low 7's.


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Practice for 10 min I bet you'll find your at low 7's.


Same goes for H Perm; practise for a bit, and you'll easily be at sub-1, like me.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 26, 2008)

Jai said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Practice for 10 min I bet you'll find your at low 7's.
> ...



I'll have to do that!
Starting....NOW! xD
lol


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2008)

Uh, I don't think I could even do it sub10, judging from my PLL time attacks which I haven't done in ages... I always do G's first. I'm slow, w/e.


----------



## fanwuq (May 27, 2008)

Got 12.46 three times after a few tries. I was trying to be quiet so that my parent's can't hear me. It's always sub-13 unless I pop or forget the last alg somehow, then it becomes 19.
I really need to practice my G's. The ones ending in rotation+trigger are very slow, my slowest algs. 2.6-3.5 seconds. The one with trigger+rotation first are decent. 2.1-2.7 seconds. Sub-11 can be possible with practice.


----------



## velcro (May 27, 2008)

I'm at 7s and counting because I only know 3 of the G perms.


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2008)

Did it a few times, best I could get was 10.59. Eh well.

EDIT: 9.96.
EDIT: 9.29. Seems I often lock up on G.
EDIT: 8.62, rofl.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2008)

Tried it 10 times; my fastest was 17.39. Wow, I'm terrible!

I was impressed by how much I improved, though - my first attempt was 22.47. I think practicing these a bit might really help me!


----------



## fanwuq (May 27, 2008)

11.79 seconds!


----------



## CAT13 (May 28, 2008)

21.35
24.13
18.58
18.31
I'm really bad a g-perm and I just learned them all less than a month ago


----------



## Harris Chan (May 29, 2008)

I got 6.00 on video, just let me upload it on youtube right now, and I'll edit my post.






Ugh, the quality got downgraded a lot again


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 29, 2008)

20.30 LOL. Just finished learning the PLLs a few days ago.


----------



## PCwizCube (May 29, 2008)

*Best Time:* 13.99
*Worst Time:* 16.62
*Average 10/12:* 15.47
*Average Time/G Perm:* 3.8675 seconds

*Individual Times: *
*1.* 15.98
*2.* 15.25
*3.* 16.06
*4.* 15.86
*5.* 15.45
*6.* (16.62)
*7.* 15.50
*8.* 16.61
*9.* 14.43
*10.* 15.54
*11.* (13.99)
*12.* 14.34

Relatively, these times are bad, but I'm happy. These times are very consistent, and I just learned some new finger tricks for my G permutations today to make them faster. Now my G permutations aren't my slowest permutations any more! Yay! (need to work on N permutations >.<). 



fanwuq said:


> The ones ending in rotation+trigger are very slow


I totally agree


----------



## Dene (May 29, 2008)

Oh Harris!!!


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 31, 2008)

Right now I only learned 2 of the G perms(19/21). Which is kinda stupid of me because they are 2 algs with their mirrors and I just need to learn the mirrors... 
...
I'll be right back gonna learn the mirrors xD


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 2, 2008)

Finally tried it again today!
9.80! Finally sub-10!!! Never thought this was possible for me! Best average is 11.01. Session average is 11.68.

Edit: 9.67 single, 10.67 average!
Edit2: Wow! 8.41, where did that come from?


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 2, 2008)

I hate the G perms, this is a good exercise for me, first attempt :

16.83 17.97 18.17 17.61 17.88 (19.36) 16.56 15.72 16.59 17.86 16.62 (15.41) = *17.18	*

I reckon I could get a lot faster if I practised this.


----------



## ccchips296 (Nov 6, 2008)

haha this is pretty fun.....i lock up alot but G perms are very fun to execute if u do them completely right....IF is the key word  

Best so far was 7.31, i dont think ill get much faster than that


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 6, 2008)

You would think I'm fast at turning: 10.27.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 6, 2008)

to be honest, i like g perms ending with the rotation and trigger


----------



## Kolraz (Nov 6, 2008)

Best so far is 13.78

I'll give it another try later, as this is probably a good idea to improve my G's

G Perms are my worst after F perm.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 6, 2008)

Kolraz said:


> G Perms are my worst after F perm.



really? my F Perm is very easy, it's just V perm with an extra U that gets undone before the end. The Gs are horrible for me, but my least favourite perms are the E perm and one of the N perms.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 6, 2008)

9.02

My G-perms don't really lend themselves to being done one after another because I use mirrors, and have to change hands half way through. This in addition to each perm having a rotation makes them a bit slow.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 6, 2008)

After putting them in a good order an trying a few times I got 8.25...
Better than my 9.33 I got before.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 6, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> You would think I'm fast at turning: 10.27.



Really? That's hard to believe. Your BLD executions are so fast! (on that one really easy scramble http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7045)
Your total time was faster than my execution time after a few tries!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 6, 2008)

Out of the 3 times I've done it today, the one where I turned slower but more carefully came out the fastest. The other 2 were maybe 3 seconds slower, mainly because of lock-ups. This also happened with my PLL time attack, where I can 50.xx going slow and 54.xx going fast.


----------



## Kian (Nov 7, 2008)

tried it once. 12.02. not impressed.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 7, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > You would think I'm fast at turning: 10.27.
> ...



I'm famously bad at PLL attacks (I get like 55s and average 12-13 on a real solve), so yeah. Lemme try this again...9.97, awesome.


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 25, 2009)

14.16.very slow on G perms


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 25, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> I hate the G perms, this is a good exercise for me, first attempt :
> 
> 16.83 17.97 18.17 17.61 17.88 (19.36) 16.56 15.72 16.59 17.86 16.62 (15.41) = *17.18	*
> 
> I reckon I could get a lot faster if I practised this.



I tried this again just now >

11.47, 11.72, 12.43, (14.19), 10.59, 11.91, 12.55, (10.53),	12.05, 10.78, 10.68, 12.71 = *11.69*

an improvement.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 25, 2009)

A vast improvement


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 26, 2009)

It's funny, cause G is only of the-like 5 perms I know. I only know 1 G, though.


> Same goes for H Perm; practise for a bit, and you'll easily be at sub-1, like me.


[email protected]?! G PERM IN SUB-1? I hope you mean H.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 26, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> It's funny, cause G is only of the-like 5 perms I know. I only know 1 G, though.
> 
> 
> > Same goes for H Perm; practise for a bit, and you'll easily be at sub-1, like me.
> ...



He SAID H...

Are you blind today?


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2009)

8.73 - there's too much rhythym in my g perms.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 27, 2009)

Intentionally revived to see progress after a year.

times (reset):
14.27, 11.52, 12.22, 9.91, 11.74, 9.65, 10.53, 11.01, 10.53, 10.57, 11.87, 11.33, 11.09, 12.38, 11.74, 11.22, 12.38, 9.86, 11.78, 11.01, 10.48, 10.27, 11.98, 11.34, 10.38, 11.82, 11.58, 10.54, 9.52, 11.49, 12.01, 10.53, 10.75, 10.37, 10.99, 10.32, 9.66, 9.84, 10.77, 9.65, 9.22, 9.27, 10.91, 10.40, 9.75, 9.34, 10.30, 8.61, 9.89, 10.75, 10.00, 9.15, 9.42, 9.22, 10.18, 10.59, 10.90, 10.15, 10.80, 11.12, 11.76, 9.33, 10.91, 12.74, 11.81, 9.68, 9.86, 9.86, 9.55, 10.40, 9.97, 10.05, 9.44, 10.29, 9.84, 9.70, 10.71, 11.63, 10.16, 9.61, 8.98, 8.88, 9.68, 9.86, 11.02, 9.43, 9.42, 10.26, 9.65, 9.63, 10.46, 9.81, 9.68, 10.45, 12.40, 9.90, 9.18, 9.50, 9.46, 9.15
stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.61
worst time: 14.27

current avg5: 9.38 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 9.38 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 9.77 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 9.67 (σ = 0.35)

current avg100: 10.43 (σ = 0.92)
best avg100: 10.43 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 10.43 (σ = 0.92)
session mean: 10.45


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Intentionally revived to see progress after a year.
> 
> times (reset):
> 14.27, 11.52, 12.22, 9.91, 11.74, 9.65, 10.53, 11.01, 10.53, 10.57, 11.87, 11.33, 11.09, 12.38, 11.74, 11.22, 12.38, 9.86, 11.78, 11.01, 10.48, 10.27, 11.98, 11.34, 10.38, 11.82, 11.58, 10.54, 9.52, 11.49, 12.01, 10.53, 10.75, 10.37, 10.99, 10.32, 9.66, 9.84, 10.77, 9.65, 9.22, 9.27, 10.91, 10.40, 9.75, 9.34, 10.30, 8.61, 9.89, 10.75, 10.00, 9.15, 9.42, 9.22, 10.18, 10.59, 10.90, 10.15, 10.80, 11.12, 11.76, 9.33, 10.91, 12.74, 11.81, 9.68, 9.86, 9.86, 9.55, 10.40, 9.97, 10.05, 9.44, 10.29, 9.84, 9.70, 10.71, 11.63, 10.16, 9.61, 8.98, 8.88, 9.68, 9.86, 11.02, 9.43, 9.42, 10.26, 9.65, 9.63, 10.46, 9.81, 9.68, 10.45, 12.40, 9.90, 9.18, 9.50, 9.46, 9.15
> ...



Gasp... That's hard work! 

I tried this about 5 times, my best time was 8.91


----------



## Novriil (Nov 27, 2009)

DNF(15.31), 14.59, 13.64, 12.04, 12.15, 11.97, 12.44
I HATE G PERMS!!!!!!!

First one was really a DNF.. I messed up the last and tried to fix it for 2 sec.


----------

